# BANGKOK | Chatrium Bang Na | 52 fl | 40 fl x 3 | U/C



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

*BANGKOK | Chatrium **Bang Na  | 52fl |40fl** |40fl | **40fl |  U/C

*



















http://propholic.com/prop-talk/เผยรา...8;ม-the/


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

http://www.prachachat.net/news_detai...sid=1462120362


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

http://www.prachachat.net/news_detai...sid=1462120362


----------

